

Show HN: My weekend hacking project, Mugshot Wars - ecto
http://mugshotwars.com/
Let me know if you have any suggestions!
======
THEM
Feels a little unsavory since these are mug shots.

------
veb
Fun, but sloooooow.

~~~
ecto
I think you got the short stick, I've been watching the page load times and
the average is well below a second. Node is holding its ground pretty well.

